# The "How Do You Get Real TV" thread



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Personally, I gave up with a US cable subscription yonks ago -- it sucks! We have an antenna for the local stuff so SWMBO can watch the latest home-grown hospital drama.

The library is probably my biggest source. Phoenix library has all the BBC stuff that's been on PBS and a lot of Film 4, too. I'm working my way through it.

Beyond that, I occasionally switch on the torrents for the latest from the real world.

What do you do?


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Many people will be aware of UK Nova for downloading and UK TV over the internet but I wanted to make people aware of another option.

Streaming TV from netflix. They have a British genre among the 12,000 titles they claim to have.

Its 8.99 a month for the one at a time DVD from netflix but it also includes access to the new streaming TV service if you buy a box for one time fee of $99. Box is wired and wireless has HDMI and HDTV 720p output if your internet is up to it.

Get the box here -> www.roku.com

Someone has compiled a site of all the titles currently available, so go and search under British TV genre and see for yourself. There are 100's of programmes.

NetFlix Instant Watch Tracker

I have had this service for 2 weeks now and think its great.


----------



## JustJonno (Feb 17, 2009)

yay.. my turn for advice fatbrit  hehe.. i've been searching around and there's a promising site called BritishTvAbroad.com that you pay a subscription to, but they will give you ALL the freesat and free-to-air channels in the UK for something like £16 a month (if taken in bulk, $36 a month if paid monthly).. at least that way you'll be able to get your live fix of eastenders and hollyoaks 

JJ


----------



## Badgerguy (May 18, 2012)

Does anyone know where to subscribe to a real sports channel? Like US football, or NASCAR, or the Big Ten Network. After all, one can only watch a certain amount of horse racing. No offence to you mates out there but I do prefer to turn left. lol


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

OK netflix is old school now.

Now we are using the BBC iPlayer service. Most people know that the BBC iPlayer is like an online Tivo Box off BBC content that you can stream to you PC or TV.
The problem is the BBC block access to the iPlayer from all IP addresses outside of the UK.

To get around this i use a VPN service that i can connect too. The VPN server is in the UK so when i'm connect and use the internet i have a UK IP address. So i can use the iPlayer  I'm also anonomous when downloading bit torrents etc 

There are several VPN services the use but i use strongvpn at a cost of $50 a year. Not bad as we use the iPlayer lots, the kids love the cbeebies shows and its great if you have visitors from the UK who need to keep up with crap like Eastenders


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

tomben said:


> OK netflix is old school now.
> 
> Now we are using the BBC iPlayer service. Most people know that the BBC iPlayer is like an online Tivo Box off BBC content that you can stream to you PC or TV.
> The problem is the BBC block access to the iPlayer from all IP addresses outside of the UK.
> ...


I should add that this works for the ITV player too


----------



## bbflboy (Oct 17, 2011)

I recently came across a firm that offers UK VPN access and access to a Sky Go account combined so you can watch premium movies, sports channels, news plus BBC iPlayer, ITV, 4oD the lot! All for £10 a month too. Seems too good to be true. Anyone tried these guys out at all? I found them at but can't confess to having used them. Wondering if anyone else has?


----------

